# Smoke on the Beach Schedule



## Captain Morgan (Aug 21, 2008)

SCHEDULE OF EVENTS





Thursday August 28, 2008



3PM - 7 PM       SET UP BEGINS (NO OVERNIGHT STAY)





Friday August 29, 2008



7 AM                   SET UP CONTINUES



7 AM                   SHRINE COOK OFF BEGINS



ALL DAY          DHEC INSPECTIONS



4 PM                   BEACH BOOGIE COOKS MEETING



5 PM                   SHRINE BBQ COMPETITION COMPLETES



6 PM                   ANYTHING BUTT TURN IN ( 5:50 – 6:10 )



6 PM – 8 PM     PUBLIC SERVED ANYTHING BUTT

                             ( BBQ WILL ALSO BE SERVED )





6 PM – 8 PM     BOOTHS, T-SHIRTS AND PEOPLES CHOICE



6:30 PM             SAUCE TURN IN ( 6:30 – 6:50 )



7 PM                   DESSERT TURN IN ( 7:00 – 7:20 )



10 PM                 FRIDAY AWARDS ON SOUTH STAGE



Saturday August 30, 2008



10 AM                WHOLE HOG/BUTT TURN IN ( 9:50- 10:10)



11 AM                RIBS TURN IN ( 10:50-11:10 )



12 PM                 CHICKEN TURN IN ( 11:50 – 12:10 )





5:30 AWARDS CEREMONY  NORTH STAGE (ESTIMATED)



BEACH BOOGIE QUESTIONS: DENNIS WEAVER 803-493-2637

SHRINE  COOK  QUESTIONS:  WAYNE MORRIS  843-450-4801 





BE SAFE AND HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME WITH US !!!!!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks like your going to be pretty busy. 
I failed to see any mention of beer on that schedule. or does that go with out saying?
Good Luck Cap!


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 21, 2008)

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 21, 2008)

What time does the reminiscing about how you actually won the "War of Nothern Agression" begin? :P


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 21, 2008)

Beer drinking and Yankee hatin are not scheduled events,
they some of life's constants.


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Don't make us come back down there......


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 21, 2008)

We've got new weapons now..Bigwheel and Larry Wolfe.

Come and get it.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> We've got new weapons now..Bigwheel and Larry Wolfe.
> 
> Come and get it.


  New weapons?


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, they will "bludgeon" us to death with their dull wits! :P


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is dull wits....we are in big trouble.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 21, 2008)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, Dave is a yankee!


----------



## WalterSC (Aug 27, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Beer drinking and Yankee hatin are not scheduled events,
> they some of life's constants.



CAN I HEAR A AMEN ON THAT ONE!!!!   8)    :P  :twisted:


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 28, 2008)

So what's the word Cap. You rarin' to go? Feeling better?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 28, 2008)

oh, yeah , thanks Puff for wishing one of our own well on the
eve of a state championship!

I'm feeling a little better, did my usual....went by the chinese take out
place for hot and sour soup spiked with cayenne, and chicken noodle.

Since I've quit smoking, it's a hell of a lot easier to deal with this cold.

Anyway, still no hitch, but I just got back from dropping off the pit
with my neighbor's truck.

Everything I can control is on schedule.

Thanks for asking Puff.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 28, 2008)

Great news! Good luck! Bring home the gold and the green.


----------



## Griff (Aug 28, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Since I've quit smoking, it's a hell of a lot easier to deal with this cold.



Yeah, I noticed the same thing when I quit smoking. I especially like waking up in the morning not all stuffed up. 

Good luck Cap'n. Make us all proud.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm hitched!  loading and moving out.... c ya tomorrow


----------



## wittdog (Aug 29, 2008)

Good Luck Cappy...Give em Hell..


----------



## WalterSC (Aug 29, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm hitched!  loading and moving out.... c ya tomorrow



Well I wont make it to the comp , Nikis breating problem is not good right now. She has a liquid pocket in her left lung and it hinders her breathing. So I am staying home by her side if she needs me . Yall have fun for me and I will catch yall down the road . And please send some healing thoughts and prayers out for my wife Niki she could use some right about now.

And to those competeting good luck and give em hell!!!!


----------

